# Venomous Snakes and Snakebite News



## News Bot (May 25, 2009)

*Published:* 25-May-09 07:34 AM
*Source:* Herper.com Blog

A bushmaster and other venomous snakes were allegedly dumped in the woods near Haskell Indian Nations University, and are being hunted. (News source.) [Almost sounds like an animal-rights ploy, like the "cobra sightings" in South Carolina last year, except there are apparently actual sightings, assuming the identifications are correct. I'm not sure why someone would dump a bushmaster -- they're not inexpensive, and it wouldn't be hard to find a new home for one.]

An alleged snakebite death in a US soldier at a training camp is being reevaluated. (News source.)

A young California girl was bitten by a rattlesnake. (News source.)

A Wyoming man tried to suck the venom out of a rattlesnake bite on his dog's nose and ended up sick himself. (News source.)

A Swaziland cobra bite victim is being sent to the US for skin grafts. (News source.)







*Read More...*


----------



## moosenoose (May 26, 2009)

News Bot said:


> A Wyoming man tried to suck the venom out of a rattlesnake bite on his dog's nose and ended up sick himself. (News source.)



His Dog was very surprised he did it! But grateful just the same. Here is a picture of him after he came to.


----------



## redbellybite (May 26, 2009)

Are you sure it was his nose that got sucked ? the look on the poochies face seems to say otherwise....


----------

